# Κλείσαμε τα εφτά: Ο γενναίος μεταφραστάκος



## nickel (Apr 1, 2015)

*Ο γενναίος μεταφραστάκος*

Ήταν μια φορά κι έναν καιρό ένας μεταφραστάκος που ένιωθε πολύ περήφανος για τη δουλειά του, και ένας τρόπος που το έδειχνε αυτό ήταν συμμετέχοντας σε μεγάλες παρέες συναδέλφων του, όπου ανταλλάσσανε λέξεις και ήχους και βιώματα, που είχαν ή δεν είχαν να κάνουν με τη δουλειά τους — αρκούσε που τους φέρνανε πιο κοντά.

Πέρασαν έτσι μέρες και μήνες και χρόνια — εφτά ολόκληρα χρόνια σε μια απ’ αυτές τις κοινότητες. Ήταν τόσο χαρούμενος γι’ αυτό το κατόρθωμα που κάθισε και έραψε ένα καινούργιο γιλέκο και κέντησε πάνω του τη φράση «Κλείσαμε τα εφτά». Φόρεσε το γιλέκο και βγήκε στην πλατεία της πόλης του και περπατούσε γεμάτος καμάρι ανάμεσα στον κόσμο. Όμως, αυτό που φάνταζε τόσο σπουδαίο στη δική του τη σκέψη, δεν εντυπωσίαζε κανέναν από τους άλλους περιπατητές. Το βλέμμα τους περνούσε αδιάφορα πάνω από το γιλέκο, κοντοστεκόταν για κλάσματα του δευτερολέπτου στη φράση που ντελάλιζε το καμάρι του μεταφραστάκου, και συνέχιζε να πλανάται ακόμα πιο αδιάφορα. Ήτανε μέρες δύσκολες κι ο κόσμος αναγκεμένος — καθόλου δεν τους ένοιαζε του άλλου το καμάρι. 

Ο μεταφραστάκος, χωρίς να πτοηθεί, γύρισε στο γραφείο του και συνέχισε τη δουλειά του και την προσφορά του με αναλλοίωτο έρωτα. Μια μέρα, λίγο προτού βγει για τον περίπατό του στην πλατεία, άκουσε να περνάει απέξω μια γυναίκα που πουλούσε μαρμελάδες. «Εδώ οι καλές μαρμελάδες, εδώ οι καλές μαρμελάδες» φώναζε.

Ο μεταφραστάκος, που αγαπούσε τις μαρμελάδες και όλα τα γλυκά, και όχι μόνο, έβγαλε το κεφάλι του από το παράθυρο και της φώναξε: «Καλή μου κυρία, έλα να σε απαλλάξω από την πραμάτεια σου». Σίμωσε η γυναίκα στο παράθυρο με την ελπίδα πως θα κάνει γερή μπάζα. Ο μεταφραστάκος άνοιξε ένα ένα τα βαζάκια τις μαρμελάδες, τις μύρισε, τις ξαναμύρισε, και στο τέλος είπε «Αυτή θέλω» και έδειξε το πιο μικρό βαζάκι. Ήταν μέρες δύσκολες κι ήταν κι αυτός αναγκεμένος.

Έφυγε η γυναίκα μουρμουρίζοντας και ο μεταφραστάκος πήγε στο ντουλάπι του, έβγαλε ψωμί, έκοψε μια μεγάλη φέτα και την άλειψε με τη λαχταριστή μαρμελάδα. Καθώς έτρωγε βγάζοντας στεναγμούς ηδονής, έκανε μια αδέξια κίνηση και του έφυγε λίγη μαρμελάδα και έπεσε στο στήθος του γιλέκου του. Με δυο κινήσεις του δαχτύλου του, ο μεταφραστάκος μάζεψε τη μαρμελάδα που είχε πέσει και την έφαγε κι αυτή, αδιαφορώντας για τη στάμπα που είχε αφήσει στο γιλέκο.

Λίγο αργότερα, γουργουρίζοντας ακόμα σαν ήρεμος και χορτάτος γάτος, βγήκε περίπατο στην πλατεία και βάδιζε καμαρωτός όπως πάντα ανάμεσα στον κόσμο. Μόνο που για πρώτη φορά τα βλέμματα των άλλων στέκονταν λίγο παραπάνω στη φράση του γιλέκου του, τα μάτια γούρλωναν, οι αναπνοές κόβονταν, και όσοι μιλούσαν έχαναν τα λόγια τους. Ο μεταφραστάκος, όσο έβλεπε την αντίδραση των άλλων, φούσκωνε πιο πολύ και, όταν πια γύρισε στο σπίτι του, ένιωθε καλύτερα από κάθε άλλη φορά.

Έπειτα όμως στάθηκε μπροστά στον καθρέφτη του και για πρώτη φορά πρόσεξε τη στάμπα που είχε αφήσει η μαρμελάδα πάνω στο γιλέκο του. Πρόσεξε πώς η στάμπα είχε αλλάξει τη φράση, που τώρα έγραφε: «Κλείσαμε τα λεφτά». Και κατάλαβε. Στα μάτια του κόσμου, του αναγκεμένου, που για λεφτά άκουγε και λεφτά δεν έβλεπε, η είδηση ότι κλείστηκε συμφωνία για λεφτά ήταν μια φράση μαγική, κάτι που είχε καιρό να ακούσει.

Ο μεταφραστάκος ύγρανε την άκρη μιας πετσέτας και καθάρισε το γιλέκο του. Δεν ήθελε να ξεγελά τον κόσμο. Του είχε μάθει η δουλειά του να είναι πιστός στις λέξεις και στα νοήματα.


(Και όχι, το νόημα της ιστορίας δεν είναι «Jam today is better than jam tomorrow». Το νόημα της ιστορίας είναι «Χρόνια πολλά στους λεξιλόγους», και πίστη στα νοήματα και στα νήματα.)


Πηγή έμπνευσης:
http://www.surlalunefairytales.com/bravetailor/index.html


----------



## sarant (Apr 1, 2015)

Ωραίες εμπνεύσεις βλέπω. Μπράβο και χρόνια μας πολλά! 

Εφτά χρόνια φαγούρα με τις λέξεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 1, 2015)

Ας οπτικοποιήσουμε και τα λεφτά, προσφέροντας στο μεταφραστή μας την ευκαιρία να βρεθεί στο κέντρο μιας διαφορετικής επτάδας:


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2015)

...
Χρόνια μας καλά, και στα εβδομήντα εφτά φορές εφτά!



sarant said:


> Εφτά χρόνια φαγούρα με τις λέξεις;



Με τις λέξεις και όχι μόνο. Π.χ. με τις αποκαλύψεις:






Isn't it delicious? 
Ooh, here comes another one!

Spellbound (_The Seven Year Itch_) - Siouxsie & the Banshees 






Live at The Shepherds Bush Empire, London, 10th July 2002

Σαν μαγεμένο το μυαλό μου φτερουγίζει...

Για όσους έχουν αδυναμία στη Σούζι, ολόκληρο το λάιβ DVD, πού αλλού; Στη Λεξιλογία. :up:


----------



## Costas (Apr 1, 2015)

Χρόνια πολλά στη Λεξιλογία και στους ανθρώπους που τη στηρίζουν αφιλοκερδώς και από το υστέρημα του χρόνου τους.


----------

